# Dish on Demand not working



## threepea (Aug 26, 2012)

My Dish On Demand has never worked. I have a VIP722 receiver. When I go into DOD and try to select TV shows, or movies, or whatever, it always tells me "You do not have any titles."

I have chatted with Dish tech support numerous times, but they have never been able to solve the problem. I have tried all methods of connecting the 722 to broadband - first I was using SlingLink Turbo through the power lines, then USB wireless adapter, and finally I strung an Ethernet cable straight to the box. All with the exact same results.

Here is the weird thing - a few times during all this testing DOD did work, and all the titles came up normally. I was even able to watch an old episode of Burn Notice on demand. But then it stopped working immediately after and I can never repeat it directly.

If I go to System Setup > Installation > Broadband Setup > Network Setup, the unit has an IP Address, and the status is "Connected Online".

If I go to System Setup > Diagnostics > Connection, it says "Broadband and Phone Connection OK".

Finally, I can ping the unit from my PC. All this tells me the 722 is connected to the internet properly. So why can't I see any titles?

I'm wondering if it isn't some setting in my modem or router, but I have no idea what to check. I am using a Westell DSL modem through my phone company (CenturyLink), connected to an iBoss Home router.

It appears all the smart Satellite people hang out here.  Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You might try checking that both DMZ+ and UPnP are both available on the router/modem.


----------



## threepea (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, it wasn't either of those, but that reply did send me down the right path. Turns out I needed to bridge my modem, once I did that, Dish on Demand works great.

Thanks!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

W00t!


----------

